# Drift Wood



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Great site







does anyone know how long it takes drift wood to finally reach the bottom of the tank? Thanks in advance
Maybe i sould put this in equipment questions???


----------



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

I heard when you do the right techniques (boil, bleach, clean, and take off bark) it can take a month

Welcome to the site


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Fancy finding you here







Welcome. Check with JeffLo ... I got some soso pieces for him at Shermand Island. You should take a trip over and bring a small handsaw or axe. There's tons along the shore.

As for the time frame ... dependings on size, previous exposure to water, whether the wood is completely dried thru, and the type of wood. Fast way is to boil in salt water and weight it down with rocks in the tank afterwards.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

tweaked said:


> Fancy finding you here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Where's shermand island at? I'm from the bay area too and i want to get my hands on some nice driftwood.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I know maylasian driftwood and african driftwood usually sink immediatley when put in water.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

tecknik said:


> Where's shermand island at? I'm from the bay area too and i want to get my hands on some nice driftwood.


 Sherman Island is in the Delta. It's about 1 hour from SF depending on traffic. Cross Bay Bridge, 580 Hayward, 24 Walnut Creek, 242 Concord, 4 Stockton, Cross Antioch Bridge connects to 160 Sacramento. Once you cross bridge take first or second left (you have 2 chances to make the turn).

Another route is cross Bay Bridge, 80 Sacrameto, 4 Stockton, Cross Antioch Bridge take first or second left.

This is also a great spot for River fishing off the bank on the Delta for Striper or Sturgeon. Lastest report is that they are hitting.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

akio525 said:


> I know maylasian driftwood and african driftwood usually sink immediatley when put in water.


 That's a long ways from where we live. If I were to go on such a trip I'd go somewhere where I can fish for my own P's


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

my philippine driftwood stained my water!

Hey welcome to Pfury physco1. You have to treat your driftwood first, just like they said, you have to strip it, submerge it to a temporary tank, boil it, then submerge it again in the temporary tank for a week with daily water changes. After that, your wood is ready to go into your fish tank. Good luck bro.


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

tweaked said:


> akio525 said:
> 
> 
> > I know maylasian driftwood and african driftwood usually sink immediatley when put in water.
> ...


 It's sold in fish stores. I got some for like $3 a pound.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info,it was maylasian wood,one went to the bottom,other still up.I feel stupid for buying,went to my duck blind and it is all over the place!!!!!!


----------



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

so how long does it have to be in the boling salt water? once ive boiled it it just goes strait to the tank?


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Go get a piece of slate at your hard wood store and use stainless steal screws. Just drill a hole in the slate and attach the drift wood.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

soulfly said:


> tweaked said:
> 
> 
> > akio525 said:
> ...


 WoW driftwood is cheap around you. I can only get pieces for $25-100. The cheaper ones are very small to.

sorry for double post.


----------



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

thanks fuzzy for your input but my question still hasnt been answered. Could somebody help plzz


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> Go get a piece of slate at your hard wood store and use stainless steal screws. Just drill a hole in the slate and attach the drift wood.


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

My driftwood has been in the tank for around a month and a haft now and it still floats up sometime so slate is the key to get it to sink. its a simple process, just get a piece of slate and drill a hole through it and screw it to the piece of driftwood and put it in your tank and you will be fine..
Ryan


----------

